

Over time, Linux package dependencies show predator/prey relationship - vimes656
http://arstechnica.com/#!/science/news/2011/11/over-time-linux-package-dependencies-show-predatorprey-relationship.ars

======
bediger
Unfortunately, the paper is under an embargo, or behind a paywall or maybe
just not available yet, so nobody can really comment intelligently.

If the authors of the paper did as described by Ars Technica, then this is
very interesting, along the lines of Andy Ozment's "Milk or Wine"
([http://www.andyozment.com/papers/Ozment_and_Schechter-
Milk_O...](http://www.andyozment.com/papers/Ozment_and_Schechter-Milk_Or_Wine-
Usenix06.pdf)) something that could only be figured out in open source
software.

